# 1911 vs M&P



## bdaddy (Feb 9, 2008)

Greetings, all!

Shopping for my 1st handgun. It will basically be used for home defense and range time. Is there any benefit (or drawback) to one or the other, or is it all personal preference?

Thanks, Alan


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most ranges have them for rent. Try them out and get the one you like the best. I have both and enjoy them both.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If it's between those two choices only, get the M&P in 9mm. The 1911 for a new shooter? Not something I recommend.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

if it will be range and HD then i would say if the 1911 floats your boat then go for it.
Just make sure you practice with it enough and are comfortable with the extra safeties, and are religious about safety (the light SA trigger is less forgiving towards ND's, but easier to shoot more accurately).


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That's kind of a loaded question comparing one gun to another model of guns that can be from any one of dozens of manufacturers. There are 1911 makers that are really good and some not so good.

A quality 1911 is as reliable and accurate as any other weapon out there. Even an M&P. You should get your hands on both and see what feels best. 

If cost is a major issue you might want to get the M&P. It's a quality weapon and will run around 450-550 depending where you're at. Something like a Springfield Mil-Spec might be a littler higher. 

There's also the whole different rout and go for a Sig Sauer. The Certified pre owned (Duty Tested) can run around the price of an M&P and are some of the best handguns made. They work better for me due to my preference of weapons with a hammer over striker fired. The FNP/Browning Pro pistols also are in that range and are really nice:smt023

If you are really between the two (M&P-1911) only your hand can make the best choice for you.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Todd said:


> If it's between those two choices only, get the M&P in 9mm. The 1911 for a new shooter? Not something I recommend.


I agree 100 %. :smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

M&P now, 1911 later.


----------



## bdaddy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the imput! Not really a choice between those two models. I"ve found that the M&P and XD series fit my hand better than the other polymer guns I have picked up, but I was at the gun shop yesterday and picked up a Colt Commander. I was surprised by the weight (thought it would be heavier) and how well it fit. The guy at the shop didn't seem very well-versed in the 1911s, so I thought I would ask here. Safety is a big issue with children at home and he couldn't really point out any differences to me. Thanks again!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bdaddy said:


> Safety is a big issue with children at home and he couldn't really point out any differences to me.


And he shouldn't have. *No* gun is safe with kids in the house. If you have kids, you keep the gun on you and in your control or it's locked up. There are no other options. Never rely on any safety device that the gun comes with to keep your kids safe; that job is yours alone. Improper storage of a gun, plus relying on a gun to be safe, plus curious children are a recipe for disaster. That being said, a "safe" gun for the kids to be around shouldn't even be mentioned as criteria.


----------



## bdaddy (Feb 9, 2008)

Perhaps I phrased that wrong. My family's safety is paramount to me, therefore I want to make sure I'm purchasing the gun that will allow me to best defend them. I'm NOT trying to buy the gun that they're least likely to shoot themselves with. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I agree with you completely.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bdaddy said:


> Perhaps I phrased that wrong. My family's safety is paramount to me, therefore I want to make sure I'm purchasing the gun that will allow me to best defend them. I'm NOT trying to buy the gun that they're least likely to shoot themselves with. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I agree with you completely.


Thank God! :smt023:smt023

And yes, we have had people like that before.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> And yes, we have had people like that before.


Yep. _Todd_ probably has his exact post from above saved on his computer, so that he can copy and paste. Cheater! :anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Now Jeff, you know Todd wouldn't cheat much. :mrgreen:

I vote M&P


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Yep. _Todd_ probably has his exact post from above saved on his computer, so that he can copy and paste. Cheater! :anim_lol:


Sadly, I've had to say it enough times that I have it memorized. :smt076



TOF said:


> Now Jeff, you know Todd wouldn't cheat much. :mrgreen:


I don't cheat. I just like to ensure victory.


----------

